# .17HMR Optics



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

So I just invested in a Savage Model 93 with the bull barrel and Accu-Trigger.
My personal belief is that its best to buy the highest quality optics you can reasonably afford. My only problem here is that I wonder if its out of line for me to spend 300.00 on a Leaupold VX1 4-12x40 for a gun that wont be shooting at anything beyond 200-225 yards...

Opinions?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

SigShooterWB said:


> So I just invested in a Savage Model 93 with the bull barrel and Accu-Trigger.
> My personal belief is that its best to buy the highest quality optics you can reasonably afford. My only problem here is that I wonder if its out of line for me to spend 300.00 on a Leaupold VX1 4-12x40 for a gun that wont be shooting at anything beyond 200-225 yards...
> 
> Opinions?


I wouldn't worry to much about just shooting to 200-225 yards..The key word is quality...I would go for it!


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the 4-12X is just a bit much scope for shooting 200yds. I would opt. for a lower power scope of quality, like a 2-8X Leaupold . JMO!! I would think the 8x setting would be top end needed for 200+ yds. I have a .243 that is paired with a 2-7X and wouldn't consider changing it at all, even for 300yd. shots.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

First what are you going to be shooting? The 17HMR is really not a 200 yd gun for hunting. If you are going to be shooting for score, the more power the better. I really like the 17HMR for target and I have a 41/2-14 on it and it shoots lights out but I only use it on targets. I hunt squirrels with a 17m2 sighted at 40 yds. with a 2-7 scope most shots are less than forty yds. Brand of scope? Check my screen name, I do not work for Leupold.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

300 yard squirrel shots? I think so!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

a sightron s1 should be sufficient for 1/2 price of the leupy  i'm a big sightron fan though


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Depends what you are going tro use the rifle for, target/bench shooting or hunting?


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I ended up settling on a Redfield Revolution 3-9x40. Seems to be very high quality and sure does shoot nice. Also still made righ here in America which is always a plus. I'm thinking on buying the 2-7 for my 10/22 next. VERY GOOD SCOPES


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 3X9 Burris on my CZ, just for all around use no real far shots or compitition.


----------

